# Mobile version of TUG (for use on the go from my PDA/Treo)?



## winger (Mar 27, 2007)

Does TUG have a mobile version such as other sites?  Mobile versions basically are not as heavy in graphics as their full blown internet sites, but contain the same info.  Frequently pages are formatted to fit smaller mobile units' screens.

For example

http://www.abenews.com
versus
http://wap.go.com/wireless/abcnews/d/4609cc35/


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 27, 2007)

You can easily get the "full" version of TUG on your Treo - if it's too slow (the 600/650/680's aren't EDVO high speed) just turn off the graphics and it moves much faster.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2007)

can always try this!

http://www.google.com/gwt/n


----------

